# Any one purchase a 622 yet?



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I have seen lease threads but when can anyone purchase one?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Whenever the retailers get them and put them up for sale.

The ones being leased go through different channels than the ones going to retailers.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> Whenever the retailers get them and put them up for sale.
> 
> The ones being leased go through different channels than the ones going to retailers.


I purchased the 921 on 1/11/04. If I recall, I was one of the first people to have one in their possession. I don't remember any leased ones being out at that point (for that matter were they purchase only?).

I have an install date of 2.28/06 for a leased 622.

I am putting the 921 in the bedroom and deactivating my 301 and 311. I only have two HD televisions at this point. One in the living room and one in the master bed room. I still will have an 811 and 501 active. Both were purchased.

I may eventually purchase a second 622 and get rid of the 501.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

The next big demand for the 622 will come from existing customers that own their own equipment and will be using it for a credit or a trade in after April 1st. I am wondering if Dish will hold off giving the 622 to the retailers until this is completed .


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm happy to be able to lease. I purchased a 6000 five years ago for $475. No lease available then so far as I know, but $5/mo for 60 months would only have cost me $300 and I could have earned some interest on the $475 too. Plus I had to pay to upgrade to 8PSK.

At the rate E* has been rolling out new receivers and technology, I think leasing is a pretty good deal. And anyone who bought a 942 in the last year had plenty of notice that MPEG4 was coming. In fact, that's exactly why I didn't buy one.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I see at least one dealer is selling 622s on e-Bay. The "buy it now" price is $699 (plus shipping). I wonder if people are going to have a problem getting them activated if they buy one?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I'm happy to be able to lease. I purchased a 6000 five years ago for $475. No lease available then so far as I know, but $5/mo for 60 months would only have cost me $300 and I could have earned some interest on the $475 too. Plus I had to pay to upgrade to 8PSK.
> 
> At the rate E* has been rolling out new receivers and technology, I think leasing is a pretty good deal. And anyone who bought a 942 in the last year had plenty of notice that MPEG4 was coming. In fact, that's exactly why I didn't buy one.


You echo my feelings. I paid a little more than you for my 6000, but I also had some other things done with my installation at the same time. I didn't have to buy the 8PSK, as it came with it... but I did have to buy the OTA add-on module.

If I could have leased then, I would have. The 811 lease wasn't available for a while after I got my 6000. I'm happy with it, but would have preferred a lease if I could have way back when!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I see at least one dealer is selling 622s on e-Bay. The "buy it now" price is $699 (plus shipping). I wonder if people are going to have a problem getting them activated if they buy one?


They are going to have a problem receiving it at this point. The earlier eBay ads I've seen look like frauds guessing that the retailer would have the units in stock in time to ship in within the 7-10 days noted in the ad. When reputable dealers have reported 'none in stock' where would an eBay seller get them? Did they 'fall off the back of a truck'?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I've contacted the two main web retail sites for the 622. One had the trade in offer which is now history. Neither expect receiving any 622's for a couple of weeks. I was told that they are still considering a 921/922 discount but now that E* has restricted the activation of MPEG-2, there are issues of how they may re-sell them.

The ability to use the 921/942 as DVR for OTA may be worth a couple of hundred dollars?

I emailed a EBay 622 seller and the response was, "7 days to ship" (once they receive it and ship to the customer or once they receive it from the distributor or whoever?) I think that JL in accurate about the EBay 622 vendors. If the 622's didn't fall off the truck then they slipped out the back door of the distribution point.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Raymond Simonian said:


> I am putting the 921 in the bedroom and deactivating my 301 and 311.


You should try the 921 on for size in the bedroom. Since I've moved mine out to the living room, I think I'm sleeping better.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

boylehome said:


> The ability to use the 921/942 as DVR for OTA may be worth a couple of hundred dollars?


I read somewhere that the 942 will not tune OTA unless it is active. I'm not sure about the 921 (nor am I sure about the source of the 942 information).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

harsh said:


> I read somewhere that the 942 will not tune OTA unless it is active. I'm not sure about the 921 (nor am I sure about the source of the 942 information).


Still a good question to ponder harsh, I've had my dish satellite inputs disconnected and was able to receive OTA but I was still, "Authorized/subscribed," so if it is deactivated, I don't know if it will work for OTA.


----------



## drdr (Jan 26, 2006)

harsh said:


> I read somewhere that the 942 will not tune OTA unless it is active.  I'm not sure about the 921 (nor am I sure about the source of the 942 information).


I believe that my 942 worked for OTA before I activated it. I know the 6000 worked for OTA when deactivated, but still connected to the dish.

I don't know if the 942 would work for OTA without a dish signal.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

Called DISH to inquire about purchasing from them. They asked for $798 for the DVR 622 and $59 installation.

I said forget it. I currently have a 942 I own but I will need 2 622's. Trying to figure out the best way to go about it. Thinking of paying $299 with installation and selling the 942 on ebay and then buying a second 622 from dish depot or solid signal.

My fees if I'm correct will be. $6 DVR Fee for #1 DVR and $6 DVR for #2 DVr and a second Outlet fee of $6 

total fees $18


----------

